# 1999 Mercury 2stroke jet kit? Or a new project?



## reedjj (Mar 28, 2011)

Unfortunately I let all the Florida people talk me out of a jet boat on my last build. After I got my boat built and out on the water I confirmed that my idea of using a jet would have been perfect for getting back where I want to go. Shallow spring fed creeks with many logs under the water. 

Everyone said I would suck sand and grass in the impeller. I have yet to see any grass. and I have only hit my prop on the sand bottom 2 times. If I had a jet I would have had at least 6 inches of clearance and probably would have never hit any of the many logs I have come in contact with.

I really like the 1542 Alumacraft I have now, I am in the process of talking with a guy to fab me some small pods for it. That should help me out with the draft in the rear. I am still toying with the idea of getting a jet kit for the 1999 Merc 25hp 2smoker I have now. I would add a 30hp Merc Carb if I put the jet kit on it since they are the same motor. I have looked at the outboard jet website and it looks like they carry a jet kit for the 1999 Merc 25hp 2 stroke. Does anyone know about how much it would cost? 

After I hit my first log I started looking at the Alweld 1552 https://www.alweld.com/custom_boats_flat_bottom.html. I like the 15 foot length of my current boat and really like the idea of the welded hull, another 10 inches of width, the 20 inch transom, 22 inch side height (vice 21 on my Alumacraft) and the 40hp max on the 1552 Alweld! If only I could go back in time this is the boat I would have got in the first place.

I would like to set it up with a side console and a Tohatsu MD35Jet. I really like the Tohatsu because its a 50hp powerhead with 35hp at the jet. Its also a 2 stroke and only weighs 197lbs https://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/35jet_spec.html. 

I have always been a Mercury guy but Merc 40Jet is only 30hp at the jet and weighs 223lbs (Tohatsu makes all Mercs 35hp and under anyway). It weighs more and has less power?????????? Same with the Yamaha.

Is there an outboard jet that has an even 40hp At the jet???? Maybe an E-tech? I cant find any info on their website about jet outboards.

If I go with the Alweld I will sell the Alumacraft after this summer and put some $$$$$ towards the Alweld. I like the Alweld 1552 LA model because it has the bigger deck and comes with pedestal seat bases installed front and rear. This Alweld 1552 LA in olive drab, with a TohatsuMD35Jet, rigged out with a side console, and perforated alum floor is my ultimate dream boat. Small, fast, shallow! 

Any opinions, or advice on this? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 28, 2011)

Dont know much about jets, but you cant go wrong with a tohatsu.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 28, 2011)

Your going to be looking at around $1500 or up for a brand new pump and hardware. Etec 60hp will make 40hp at the pump but it is the same powerhead as the 40hp and 50hp models it just has a larger pump on it. We have a 40hp limit here so most people run the 40hp (45cu in) or 60hp (56cu in) OMC's, 50hp (42 cu in) yamahas, or 60hp (59cu in) mercs. From time to time you might see some other motor but those three are the best small motors with a jet pump on them.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 28, 2011)

$1,500.00 just for the pump unit to go on my little ole motor? I only paid $750.00 for the motor itself. I cant justify that!

Looks like I will start saving for an Alweld! And getting ready for another project this winter.

I would really like to stick with a 2 stroke because of the weight factor. The tohatsu being 35hp at the jet and only 197lbs VS the 4 stroke Merc40 being only 30hp at the Jet and weighing in at a hefty 223. To me there is no question which motor to go with. Especially considering that Tohatsu makes mercs anyway!

I didn't know about the Evinrude E-tech 60/40. If it has 40hp at the jet. Then that is what I will be looking for. The Alweld 1542 has a 40hp max. I want to get as close to that as possible without going over. FWC (Florida Fish and Wildlife Comission) Does not play around. And that E-tech is right on the money. From what I hear they are great motors too. Light weight, and just as fuel efficient as a heavy 4 stroke. 

Is that E-tech a 3 cyl like the Tohatsu or is it a 2 cyl? If I can get an e-tech for about the same price as a Tohatsu it would be great!


----------



## turne032 (Mar 28, 2011)

Best bang for your buck.

buy a 1992 or newer evinrude/johnson 40-55 hp. they are two cylinder/two stroke power house motors that runs forevor. the law states that hp is rated at the prop, therefore, if you get a 55hp motor and put a jet pump that reduces 30% power, you are rated @ 40 hp. 

you can pick them up cheap, buy a pump and still be cheaper than a tohatsu.

happy boating


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 28, 2011)

If you look hard enough you can find a used jet for alot less. The etec is a 2 cylinder I think it is around 52 cu inches if I remeber right. Moelkhunter runs one on his 17 52 exterminator. You can ask him about it.
I'm with turner032. I run one on my 16' 42" Blazer SS and I love it. It has more then enough low end torque to get you up and going and I can run all day on a 6 gal tank of gas no problem.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 28, 2011)

There are no jets anywhere around here. Even the guys at the big marinas look at me like I'm crazy when I ask them about them. They always think I'm talking about a seadoo or Yamaha jet boat. I would have to drive to MO to buy one off craigslist. Lol.

I will never find a used one around here. I have been keeping an eye on the current river marine website along with troutt and sons.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 28, 2011)

I am thinking a road trip to Doniphan might be in order around November.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a E-Tec 60/40 on a 17/52 Xterminator and it does a pretty good job. A person is always looking for a little more but it's harder to get that little bit more with a jet, as I have found out. My boat is weighted down with 2 anchors, trolling motor, BIG deep cycle battery and a BUNCH of fishing equip., 9 Gal. tank, and 2 fluffy people but it runs 29 to 30 on the lake.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 28, 2011)

Give a call to Fred at Current River Marine. He has alot of used motors laying around, I don't think they updated their site much. Trouts has always seemed high to me but alot of people like them.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 28, 2011)

I would definately give Fred at Current River Marine in Doniphan a call. Super nice to talk to and deal with. Usually has lots of used motors.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 28, 2011)

Moelkhuntr, 

Your boat is insane looking, I love it. One of my favorite boats on this site! Fender's is nutz too! 

I was pretty set on the 3 cylinder tohatsu 50/35 but if you guys say the E-tech 60/40 is more powerful Im gonna go with that. I really like the E-tech because of all the good things I've heard about it...Power, fuel efficiency, reliability, etc.l

I don't mind sacrificing a little speed for the ability to go where I want. But I want to make sure I go as big as I can with it. I have had under powered boats in the past and I will never do it again. 

The last 3 I had were maxed out....A 15' gheenoe with an 8hp 2 stroke merc was at its max, my 1658 Astro alwelded center console flat bottom was maxed with a 3 cyl 40 hp tohatsu with power tilt and trim (I should have kept that boat and put a jet on it) , and now my Alumacraft has its max at 25hp. 

I will call Fred and see what he recommends as far as the size of boat and motor I am looking for. I have seen numerous posts on here about how good they are at Current river Marine. I don't mind a trip for the right boat.

I really appreciate all of you "jet Guys" helping me with this. You guys really know your stuff! Experience goes a long way when it comes to putting together the right boat for the job.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey,

If I get an e-tech lil blue rude can do a custom paint for me!


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 28, 2011)

If you are buying a new motor, you may want to look at who makes factory jets or "jet ready" motors - without the prop lower unit. I know Merc and Yamaha make factory jets. When I bought my Etec, I got the prop lower unit on it and had to convert to a jet. I wanted the prop too in case I wanted to swap back and forth but to date I haven't done that. I am not sure if Evinrude will sell a jet ready model or if they now make a factory jet. It does add to the cost if you have to buy the prop lower unit and the jet as well. In my area, there isn't much of a need for a lower unit for a new motor - most that are damaged are replaced under insurance claims and are bought new from what I hear.

Scott


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 28, 2011)

The 40hp-55hp johnson/evinrude me and turner032 are talking about is the OMC model not the E tec from BRP. I love my OMC and haven't seen any e tecs come close to it but al the etecs are on alot bigger boats too.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 28, 2011)

Lil' Blue Rude and Turner032 or right about the quickness of the older OMCs. They will smoke my E-TEC 60/40 any day of the week.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 29, 2011)

Scottinva said:


> If you are buying a new motor, you may want to look at who makes factory jets or "jet ready" motors - without the prop lower unit. I know Merc and Yamaha make factory jets. When I bought my Etec, I got the prop lower unit on it and had to convert to a jet. I wanted the prop too in case I wanted to swap back and forth but to date I haven't done that. I am not sure if Evinrude will sell a jet ready model or if they now make a factory jet. It does add to the cost if you have to buy the prop lower unit and the jet as well. In my area, there isn't much of a need for a lower unit for a new motor - most that are damaged are replaced under insurance claims and are bought new from what I hear.
> 
> Scott



That is what I was doing. The only ones I could use as a reference were the Mercury 25hp and 40hp four strokes both rated at the powerhead NOT the jet. That puts them at 18hp and 30hp respectivley. Yamaha and Honda both have factory jets too but none have 40hp at the jet they are either too low or too high like the 90/65 Merc Optimax or the Honda 90/65 jet.

The boat is rated for 40 hp max. So the Tohatsu MD35 is the closest factory jet to the mark with a 3cyl 50hp powerhead and 35hp at the jet and only weighs 197lbs. I like the idea of the 3 cylinder tohatsu over the 2 cyl e-tech. I had a 3 cylinder tohatsu 40hp prop and it was a workhorse of a motor. Like I said before the Merc 40 fourstroke is really only 30hp...And its a 4 stroke and weighs 223lbs. 

I would much rather buy a motor with a jet already on it. I don't want to buy a good motor and then have to spend another $1500.00 on a jet unit too. But if its cheaper that way of course I will.

Its funny to me that the older OMC's are more powerfull than the supposedly new and improved e-tech. I thought it was supposed to be the end all be all of 2 stroke power technology? Maybe I just bought into all the hype about it. 

I don't have a problem running an older motor if its in good shape. Sounds like a 50hp-55hp OMC with a jet unit is the way to go.

I really don't want a 4 stroke motor. The whole purpose is to be light, fast, and shallow. The merc 40 jet weighs almost 30lbs more than the Tohatsu and has 5hp less at the jet???

Thanks Lil Blue Rude and turner032. Im going to start looking for the OMC's Johnsons and Evinrudes.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 29, 2011)

If you want a 3 cylinder that will make 40hp at the pump you might look at a 86-up OMC 60hp. The 56 cubic inch model make real good power on a jet pump but it seems like they might not be as bullet proof as the 2 cylinders but they are both great motors and they're what most people around here run. They make a OMC 3cylinder 86 and before that was only a 49 cubic inch motor but they're a dog with a jet pump. They don't have near enough torque.
If you want to buy a motor and pump combo give Fred a call I'm sure he would have something or could find one pretty quick. If you find a motor close to you for the right price I'm sure he could sell you a used pump for alot less then the price of a new one.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Lil' Blue Rude, he might be interested in that 70 you bought if you are going to part with it. Redo it sell it. That's and idea.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 29, 2011)

Put a 40hp paint job on it for me! FWC (Florida Fish and Wildlife Comission) are Nazi's about their laws! I won't be ready (the wife wont let me) to buy till around Christmas this year. I will more than likely be coming to MO to get it.

I made a few phone calls today to some dealers. The only one that knew what I was talking about sells G3's and he's an hour away. He said he could get me a G3 1652jettunnel with a 65hp yamaha jet for $21,000.00 First off the price is way too much. Second, and more importantly...... after learning about you guys out in MO and the complete awesomeness and pure beauty of the Blazers, legends and similar boats there is no way I am going to get one of those. For 21 Grand I can get a used SJX!

I used to sit and drool over the G3 prop and jet tunnels. Even had one as my screen saver at work. Same goes for the Lowe Roughneck jets. I still really like them but now after finding this site I will never buy another complet package boat again. 

There is just something that feels good about building your own. Part of the fun of it is the searching out of good deals and the sweat and hard work involved in it. My wife is certain I have lost my mind! You guys understand??? Right??? LOL!


----------



## reedjj (Mar 29, 2011)

This is the Alweld I have been looking at 1552LA Flatbottom.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 29, 2011)

I want to rig it up similar to this..Of course with a Jet.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 29, 2011)

Then of course there is this one....the Alweld Basic Jet in 1652. 90hp max! That means I could put a 115/90 merc optimax on it.

If I go this route I will put a side console on it.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 29, 2011)

Put a 40hp paint job on it for me! FWC (Florida Fish and Wildlife Comission) are Nazi's about their laws! I won't be ready (the wife wont let me) to buy till around Christmas this year. I will more than likely be coming to MO to get it

I've already got that problem solved. It's a legal 60/40 now and it will will get the matching 40hp paintjob. I'm still not sure what I'm gonna do with it yet. Might try to buld it and put it on my boat or put it back to stock and sell it. I'm itching to put a set of .040 over pistons and port it. :mrgreen: 
Does the alweld your looking at have a stright rake or is it a raised rake boat like Moelkhunter exterminater. If your putting a trolling motor and a seat on the front you might look at one of those. They seem like they troll around alot easier then a straight rake boat.


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 29, 2011)

Reedjj, if that is the type of layout you are looking for, you may want to look at James River Jets. He will build you a custom boat to any layout you want and any hull configuration you want. He is a good guy to deal with and his leadtimes aren't too bad for a custom boat. He is in Virginia, but builds boat for people all over the east coast. I also believe his price for a custom boat will be less than the cost of the G3 you posted. 

Scott


----------



## reedjj (Mar 30, 2011)

I think its just a straight rake like a regular flat bottom jon. 

I will check out James River Jets too.


----------



## andrewt (Mar 30, 2011)

reedjj said:


> There are no jets anywhere around here. Even the guys at the big marinas look at me like I'm crazy when I ask them about them. They always think I'm talking about a seadoo or Yamaha jet boat. I would have to drive to MO to buy one off craigslist. Lol.
> 
> I will never find a used one around here. I have been keeping an eye on the current river marine website along with troutt and sons.



Go on ebay and search for outboard1. They are a big motor remanufacturing company. Pretty often they will have a jet motor on their page. Most of them are a 2 cyl 40-55hp with a jet. just an option for you.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 30, 2011)

I looked at the James River Jets website and sent Mr Starkey an e-mail explaining what I was looking for and what I plan on using it for. I asked him what his reccommendations were for my area/conditions and what Im going to be using it for. It looks like thier boats are very similar in construction and set up to the Snyder jet boats. They offer the UHMW and some really thick strong alum builds.

I have no need for UHMW as there is NO rocks around here. Just a good sturdy boat that can run shallow. 
Im going to call Current River Marine or send them an e-mail tomorrrow.

I was telling a guy at work today what I was up to...... His only comment was " Your crazy why do you want to get back up in there"? LOL.... He has a glass 24ft Center console saltwater boat with 250 verado and a changing room and marine toilet in the center console. He and fishes for Reds and whatever else you catch off shore. I told him he would find out why when I take him bowfishing for Gar, flounder and alligator hunting.

I appreciate everyones suggestions.


----------



## andrewt (Mar 30, 2011)

One boat you can check out that is very similar atleast looking to blazer's and legends but that's all i know about to do some investigating but they are excel boats. west boat shop in winona, mo sells them. search west boat shop on google and you should be able to find them. Also if you call for fred at current river marine and he doesen't act like he has 5 seconds to talk, that's just how he always is, got a lot on his plate, kind of guy that needs 36 hours a day instead of 24 but he is a really good guy to deal with. just tryin to help.


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 30, 2011)

Jim at JRJ is a good guy. It may take him a few days to get back to you if you emailed him, but if you call, he will talk to you right away. When I had my boat built it was between him and Snyder and I went with Snyder. Much different wait time on the JRJ too. He will build you whatever you want.

Scott


----------



## riverracer (Apr 1, 2011)

You do know that alweld and blazer makes commerical boats dont you ? they dont have a hp limit on them !!!!!


----------



## reedjj (Apr 1, 2011)

My wallet has a HP limit though. LOL! I also need to keep the boat kinda small 1652 is the biggest I can go. The 1552,1648,1652 are all in my sights. 

I am really liking the idea of the 50-55 hp OMC with a jet unit.

I was on another thread and posted a couple pics of the riveted Alumacraft 1648 NCS (no center seat). It can take up to a 35hp motor. Maybe I can just save some money and get the riveted boat and save the money for a new Tohatsu 50/35jet.

I don't need a super tough boat with UHMW or anything, I just need it to run shallw. submerged logs and soft sand/mud bottoms are all I have to worry about. I think the riveted Alumacraft would be plenty tough for my needs. I have been very impressed with my little 1542 riveted jon so far.

But then again your blazers/legends/alwelds/snyders..... are so friggin cool!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 1, 2011)

riverracer said:


> You do know that alweld and blazer makes commerical boats dont you ? they dont have a hp limit on them !!!!!


Every Blazer I've ever looked at has a yellow coast guard approved tag that has the max capaciety and hp rating on it. I own one and my dad has owned two. They have a max hp rating. It doesn't mean I went by mine but it's there.

Welded boats are worth it in my opnion. I think you will be happier with the performance of the OMC over the Tohatsu. It sound like a .80 gauge Blazer or legend craft would be about right for your needs. It would be pretty tuff and it would be alot lighter and probably be cheaper then a snyder or something like that.


----------



## fatherfire89 (Apr 1, 2011)

I actually have a jet pump for a Yamaha 40/50 hp 2-stroke on ebay right now. Fits short shafts from '83-'94. Not sure if you want to deal with piecing motors and pumps together right now but just a thought. It's on there for $620 but I'd sell it for less to a fellow river sled enthusiast in need. I would use it myself but I cant find a 50 hp short shaft Yamaha for a reasonable price. 40s are much easier to come by though.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 1, 2011)

Those Blazers are just so awesome looking. I would love to have one. People would freak out around here if they saw something like that flying down the creek. 

Im going to be keeping my eyes and ears open. Im gonna be checkin the MO Craigslists and check with Current river and Troutt and sons every other week or so for a deal. When the time is right I'll pull the trigger!

Thanks guys for your advice. 

Maybe I'll make it up there for the polar bear run next year...


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 1, 2011)

fatherfire89 said:


> I actually have a jet pump for a Yamaha 40/50 hp 2-stroke on ebay right now. Fits short shafts from '83-'94. Not sure if you want to deal with piecing motors and pumps together right now but just a thought. It's on there for $620 but I'd sell it for less to a fellow river sled enthusiast in need. I would use it myself but I cant find a 50 hp short shaft Yamaha for a reasonable price. 40s are much easier to come by though.



I'm pretty sure the 40hp and 50hp yamaha's are the same motor. Their carbs are diffrent but that would be an easy fix.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 15, 2011)

So, now that the 1542 Alumacraft is done, the search for another project boat continues..I got the ok from the wife to to get a project hull "as long as its cheap". LOL...... When I find one I will be back on the jet forum.


----------



## reedjj (Jun 8, 2011)

I put the swamp sled on CL this afternoon and got a couple calls already. I guy sounds serious and is "supposed to come take a look tomorrow afternoon". Im askin $3,000. but I'll take $2,600. I will be puttin that down on some sort of jet driven boat.


----------

